
Knowing Their Harm, Politicians Still Push for Minimum Wages - andrenth
https://fee.org/articles/knowing-their-harm-politicians-still-push-for-minimum-wages/
======
adamnemecek
Wow a libertarian think tank is anti minimum wage? What else is new?

